# Trailer bunk covers



## fishinnut99 (Aug 24, 2017)

I'd like to throw out an idea for covering bunks. My idea is to cut vinyl fence posts down the middle of opposite sides, creating a u-channel that could be screwed on the sides over treated board bunks. You would get the strength of wood and not have to worry about replacing carpet.


----------



## Bart (Aug 24, 2017)

Sounds like it should work. I have never looked closely at one but if the plastic is 1/4" thick a 4" post should have a 3 1/2" inside diameter which is the same as the width of a 2x4. I would think a boat would slide off of it nicely.


----------



## bassoreno (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm going to look into this as well...My carpeting is pushed up in a bunch right where the transom sits so the boat rests on wood and makes it difficult to get the boat on and off...


----------



## oldude (Aug 28, 2017)

That's what I used for bunk covers. The fence post covers I got were 1/8" thick. After running them thru the table saw There were 2 narrow pieces from the middle of the cover left over. The cover was about 1/4" wider then the 2x4 bunks so I cut the left over narrow pieces into shims to fill the gap on both sides of the 2x4 and used exterior deck screws thru the cover and spacers to attach to the 2x4. I guess you could put 2 spacers on one side of the bunk but I'm kinda anal about things and the cover had to be centered lol


----------



## fishinnut99 (Sep 7, 2017)

My problem is I have 2x6 bunks and the 6 inch posts are pricey.


----------



## hipster dufus (Feb 9, 2018)

my new rig has plastic covers on the bunks. didnt know till i launched. go for it


----------



## richg99 (Feb 9, 2018)

I have covered three different trailer's bunks with PCV. All, though, were 2x4 size. If you read the LINK below, you will find some suggestions for 2x6 bunks. 

regarding 2x6....I haven't done it, but I would consider just using PVC siding. Cut some tabs; bend them down, and screw them to the wood. If you use a hot wire or any heated thin metal, bending the tabs shouldn't be much of a problem. 

regards, richg99

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=40137&hilit=bunk


----------



## Skunked again (Apr 5, 2018)

I did this about 5 years ago, no regrets.


----------



## DaleH (Apr 5, 2018)

Did it years ago too, using Rich's advise for simple vinyl gutters. I just used a simply C-clamp on each bunk end to temporarily hold the plastic/PVC/whatever in position, then just secured it with a few weather-roof siding screws and washers.


----------

